

Sprint: Net neutrality means we can't stamp out download hogs - obeone
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/18/sprint_fcc_net_neutrality_throttling/

======
jack9
Net neutrality means you need to support narrow legislation. As usual,
disingenuous spin is not helping you image.

